# Water changer replacement part



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

A piece of plastic of the Aqueon water changer broke, would anyone know the best place to look for replacement part? Any pointer? Home Depot? Thanks.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*part*

U can get a new one at petsmart for around 20.00
Keep the receipt.. they will replace if u have receipt 
after that no probs....several times i replaced with no issue
its a very finiky attachment ....but well worth the 20.00


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks! $20 is too expensive for that little plastic.


----------

